# Mm from tn



## Bboc (Sep 13, 2010)

Hello brethren I'm a mm from bven # 560 in Nashville tn. I was raised on feb ,8 ,2010. And shortly after became a 32nd degree. I love this app on the iPhone. It seems to be well put together. I look forward to having conversations with many of you in the future. And if any one is in the Nashville area feel to drop by our lodge we love seeing traveling brethren.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 13, 2010)

We're glad to have you Brother!


----------



## JTM (Sep 13, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## B.Eddlemon (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome


----------

